# Cockapoo weight



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

My cockapoo pup is 15wks old and weighs 4.5kg......friend seems to think she's guna be a big dog....any views ??


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't know but Piper is 14 weeks and 8 pounds now. My breeder seems to think she will be 18-20 pounds when full grown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly was 5.7kg at 15 weeks old, she's 12.6kg now at 9 months. She is on the bigger side of cockapoos, but I definitely wouldn't class her as a big dog x


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Got bear weighed a fortnight ago at the vets (he was just over 16weeks) he weighed 5kg, and i swear he is getting heavier by the day! xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy is 6 months ish and around 9kg


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina was weighed 2 weeks ago (17 weeks old at the time) and was 4.75kg. Lola was much the same at this age then at about 8-9 months stopped gaining - she began to look more muscular but didn't gain weight. Fully grown now, she is just under 9kg, lean and slender.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was that age she was about 6 lbs/ 2.72kg or maybe a bit less. She got weighed last weekend and is still 13lbs or 5.9kg. She is a year old now so I think that is pretty much it for her. The breeder said she would be 15-18lbs so guess she is on the small side.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo weighs about 12-14 pounds and is almost five months. The breeder told us he will be 18-22 (he was the largest in the litter).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is a compact 21 pounds/9.5 kilos. It shames me to say he actually lost weight between vet visits one and two. I was following the dog food bag chart and the poor guy was always famished. The vet pointed out that for an extremely active pup the feeding charts can be wrong. We started free feeding him and now he is solid muscle.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Rufus is a compact 21 pounds/9.5 kilos. It shames me to say he actually lost weight between vet visits one and two. I was following the dog food bag chart and the poor guy was always famished. The vet pointed out that for an extremely active pup the feeding charts can be wrong. We started free feeding him and now he is solid muscle.


I was very worried Ralph was under weight when he had his drastic shave.
I upped his portions size of BH, my two are always on th e look out for food, treats & titbits - but isn't that all dogs?
Or are mine extra greedy or still hungry?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd say extra grey


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'd say extra grey


Haha I wondered what you was on about till I re-read my post!
Extra greedy!! 
I'm extra grey x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe it is the owner who is extra grey 

Itsy Bitsy Dot weighs 3.9kg today compared with 2.4Kgs when we brought her home a month ago at 10 weeks. Just off 15 weeks now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

hahahaha posted the same time.
I'm greedy and grey


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> hahahaha posted the same time.
> I'm greedy and grey


Ditto - me that is not the dogs x


----------



## Lowestar (Oct 16, 2013)

Cricket weighed 2.0 kg (4.4 bs) at 8.5 weeks, and 2.8 kg (6.16 lbs) at 11.5 weeks. My vet said yesterday that he is guessing she will be about 4.0 kg at her next appt (15.5 weeks), and that we can expect double her 4 month weight to be her full adult weight. Looks like we may be looking at about an 8kg (17-18 lbs) dog. The breeder had said 20-25 lbs, so she is definitely on the smaller-than-I-expected side!

My vet says he is pleased with her growth ... I think she is on the smaller side because she seems to have more of the poodle body frame rather than the cocker.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our last dog, a lab shepard mix, would have eaten til she exploded. The morning she left one piece of kibble in her bowl we took her to the vet to find she had to be euthanized later that day as she was drowning from lung cancer. 

Rufus on the other hand seems to know when to stop, we could leave the food down always but the porky cats would get it if we did. I guess it really depends on each dog.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Seymour was 5.8kg at 15 weeks.

He's now 6 months old weighed today at vets- 10.5kg (think this about average for a male cockapoo?)

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney is just on 8 months and is 8 kg. I think his weight is stabilising and I don't expect he will get very much bigger. He is quite lean but would be a porker if I let him.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoo weight and sizes differ so much depending on the type and mix, as long as your puppy is gaining weight and eating well .. they will develop at their own rate and may differ form other cockapoo puppies but don't worry too much about this as each puppy is an individual  

my cockapoo was 4.5 kg at 12 weeks old and now an adult dog with a lean fit build and weights approx. 10.4 kg.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is max, he seems to be on the bigger side of cockerpoos. He was weighed this week at the vets, just under 16kg. Hes now 18months young!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sam1 said:


> This is max, he seems to be on the bigger side of cockerpoos. He was weighed this week at the vets, just under 16kg. Hes now 18months young!


He is beautiful!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sam, Max is gorgeous - how tall is he at the shoulder?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree. Max is stunning. Love his color and the cut.
Willow just turned 9 months and she is 20 pounds. 
Jake is 16 months and 23 pounds. I think they are both at their full size pretty much. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im not sure how tall he is ill meadure him tomorrow and get back to you!

He is rather lush if i say so myself!

We had him groomed by the kennels groomer, very pleased. Much better than his normal groomer! Even though it was a bit more, its worth it!
X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

He's totally gorgeous, I love that you kept his face long, looks soooooooo lovely.


----------



## Mylesmom (Jun 26, 2013)

*Myles*

Myles is 8 1/2 months, went to the vet last week and weight 18 lbs. I was told, by the owner of his mom and dad, that he would probably be about 22 lbs... I don't know what the average time growth consider fully grown anybody have thoughts?


----------



## OscarWilfredCockapoo (Oct 20, 2020)

Yogi bear said:


> Seymour was 5.8kg at 15 weeks.
> 
> He's now 6 months old weighed today at vets- 10.5kg (think this about average for a male cockapoo?)
> 
> Seymour the Red Cockapoo


Hello, sorry I realised this is a really old post, but I think our Cockapoo is of a similar growth rate to what yours was - he’s now 5 months and nearing 10kg. Could you let me know what Seymours adult weight is please, if you don’t mind? I have read two different articles which have predicted 14kg and 24kg so quite interested! We also live in a flat so would like to know when planning for the future!!


----------

